# Drop Down Paint



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

Hello,

Can anyone point me to some articles/info that describe "drop down paint"? It is apparently paint that you spray on I Beams ect. in commercial spaces, that coats the I beam, but falls to the floor as a dried paint, that can get swepted up, and tossed.

Thanks!

Candleman


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Do you mean Dryfall?
http://www2.sherwin-williams.com/im/industrialcontractor/spraylastic.asp?nav=Products


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone point me to some articles/info that describe "drop down paint"? It is apparently paint that you spray on I Beams ect. in commercial spaces, that coats the I beam, but falls to the floor as a dried paint, that can get swepted up, and tossed.
> 
> ...


Sounds more like your getting ready to drop your pants.


----------



## JCM (Jan 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anyone point me to some articles/info that describe "drop down paint"? It is apparently paint that you spray on I Beams ect. in commercial spaces, that coats the I beam, but falls to the floor as a dried paint, that can get swepted up, and tossed.
> 
> ...


 You are looking for "Dry Fall" But if you are not far enough from the floor it will not work. Call Sherwin Williams Commercial off of union blvd, or give Anthony a call (I think he would be your rep from SW)


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info Chris and JCM ... your right ... I emailed SW contact and he provide spec sheet...

Thanks!

Steve


----------

